# Looking for a new Avatar that's more "you"?



## Geek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Looking for a new Avatar that's more "you"?*

Click here to create one


----------



## Nicolet (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* *Looking for a new Avatar that's more "you"?*
*Click here to create one*

That was so much fun...I'm not sure if I'll use it as my avatar 'cause it turned out looking a little whack. lol!


----------



## Nicolet (Jul 29, 2005)

ok, I changed the eyes and I think it looks much better! Less cross-eyed!! hee hee


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 29, 2005)

i have been looking for that link forever and couldn't find it! thank you!


----------



## Geek (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* 

That was so much fun...I'm not sure if I'll use it as my avatar 'cause it turned out looking a little whack. lol! 


Cool Nichole! Lookin great


----------



## Geek (Jul 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* 

i have been looking for that link forever and couldn't find it! thank you!







Oh cool, glad I could help!


----------



## Nicolet (Jul 29, 2005)

My kids and I are going crazy with this site, and having way too much fun. Here's their "self-portraits."


----------



## glamslam (Jul 29, 2005)

That was cool


----------



## Sofia (Jul 29, 2005)

here's mine, fun stuff


----------



## lovesboxers (Jul 29, 2005)

here is mine. too bad they dont have highlights to add to the hair color.


----------



## Geek (Jul 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* 

here's mine, fun stuff 


Cute Sofia!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Cute Sofia! 
Tony wheres yours


----------



## K*O* (Jul 30, 2005)

A little too confusing for the computer challenged ....(moron) ME !

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* *Looking for a new Avatar that's more "you"?*
*Click here to create one*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 30, 2005)

I was wondering where all of those were coming from! lol

I tried one, but it looked a bit weird!! lol


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't have bangs in real life, but otherwise this isn't too bad ...


----------



## glamslam (Jul 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** A little too confusing for the computer challenged ....(moron) ME ! Karen, I thought that too! But it's actually a very easy thing. And I am extremely computer challenged ok?


----------



## K*O* (Jul 30, 2005)

Im sure it is, but I don't have the patience to read all that stuff., Janelle will show me one day when she's got time....believe me - its not a priority....

Originally Posted by *glamslam* Karen, I thought that too! But it's actually a very easy thing. And I am extremely computer challenged ok?


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 30, 2005)

I can never make these things look like me...





p.s. my bf said i was wither so here is another version with snow white skin


----------



## Geek (Jul 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* 

I don't have bangs in real life, but otherwise this isn't too bad ... 


Cute GG


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2005)

How the hell do u use this?? Dont worry Karen you're not alone!


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* How the hell do u use this?? Dont worry Karen you're not alone! I got a lot of errors, often I had to click a link 2 or 3 times to get it to work... but essentially, just click on each link for "Hairstyle", "Eyes", etc, and click on one of the pictures. Each item you choose will appear in the preview to the left. (It will look weird until you choose several items -- if you choose Eyes first, you'll have a floating pair of eyeballs until you choose the rest of the items, lol.) When you use the links toward the bottom to change colors (hair, clothes, etc), the updated colors won't appear in the preview -- you will have to click the big "Create" button to see the picture with the correct colors. That took me a while to figure out




Another thing that was kind of weird is how you combine the "Hair (back)" and "Hairstyle" links to create your ideal hairstyle -- Hairstyle is the hair in the front and will be most of what you see. (If you look at my icon, the lighter hair is from the Hairstyle, while the darker hair at the bottom is from the Hair (Back).)
For each item, you can also type in numbers in the Up/Down and Left/Right boxes to move the item a specified number of pixels to make things line up more ... for example I moved the glasses on my icon a little to make them line up with my eyes more. (Positive numbers move one direction, negative the other...)


----------



## smallpuppy (Jul 30, 2005)

that is sooo cool!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 30, 2005)

lol - guess my hair is an inbetween color... LOL


----------



## FairyRave (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for the link, this should be interesting


----------



## FairyRave (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for the link, this should be interesting


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 31, 2005)

I decided I looked too sophisticated with this wine glass so I made new, better version of myself


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 31, 2005)

tony thanks for this link, it is so much fun!

I posted it on my polish forum and the girls liked it a lot





we made up a game where we make a celebrity portrait and then other girls have to guess who it is. here are some celebrities me and other girl "made". can you guess who they are?





(hint: one of them is not american)


----------



## Nicolet (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* tony thanks for this link, it is so much fun!I posted it on my polish forum and the girls liked it a lot





we made up a game where we make a celebrity portrait and then other girls have to guess who it is. here are some celebrities me and other girl "made". can you guess who they are?





(hint: one of them is not american)

Vanillasky, that is too funny! I love it. Can you post the "answers" soon? I think I see Lindsay Lohan, Britney, Christina, Paris, Oprah (or it kinda looks like Whoopie Goldberg! lol!), Angelina Jolie (?), is one Minnie Driver? Am I completely off or what!?! Too much fun.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Vanillasky, that is too funny! I love it. Can you post the "answers" soon? I think I see Lindsay Lohan, Britney, Christina, Paris, Oprah (or it kinda looks like Whoopie Goldberg! lol!), Angelina Jolie (?), is one Minnie Driver? Am I completely off or what!?! Too much fun.





most of them you got right



can you write them in adequate order though? so I know for sure which ones you guessed


----------



## nawtylaura (Jul 31, 2005)

ill have to try it out looks good ta xx


----------



## Nicolet (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* *Looking for a new Avatar that's more "you"?*
*Click here to create one*

I took the liberty to create one for our own local "celebrity." How do you like it, Tony?


----------



## Nicolet (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* most of them you got right



can you write them in adequate order though? so I know for sure which ones you guessed



Ok, Vanilla, I'm guessing, in this order: Minnie Driver (I think this one is wrong), Paris Hilton, Lindsay Lohan, Britney Spears, Christina Aguilera, Oprah (or Whoopie (hee hee)), and Angelina Jolie?


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* I took the liberty to create one for our own local "celebrity." How do you like it, Tony?





that's a good one!!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Ok, Vanilla, I'm guessing, in this order: Minnie Driver (I think this one is wrong), Paris Hilton, Lindsay Lohan, Britney Spears, Christina Aguilera, Oprah (or Whoopie (hee hee)), and Angelina Jolie? very close



some of them are mixed up though



1.no, but this is an italian actress so not many people may know on this forum





2. paris doesnt smoke..





*3. this one you got correct!*

4. I also thought it was britney when it was posted on polish forum. it is a different singer though. she is sometimes compared to britney.

5. i thought this was christina too



but it is another celeb, that you already listed too!

*6. yeah, it is oprah



but many people said whoopie on polish forum



*

7. yes, jolie in alexander


----------



## Nicolet (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* very close



some of them are mixed up though



1.no, but this is an italian actress so not many people may know on this forum





2. paris doesnt smoke..





*3. this one you got correct!*

4. I also thought it was britney when it was posted on polish forum. it is a different singer though. she is sometimes compared to britney.

5. i thought this was christina too



but it is another celeb, that you already listed too!

*6. yeah, it is oprah



but many people said whoopie on polish forum



*

*7. yes, jolie in alexander



*

Ok, one last crack at it..
2. Is this supposed to be Britney? I know she at least used to smoke. Shouldn't now cause she's preggy.

3. Long shot...Hilary Duff? I dunno.

4. Ok, this is Paris.

Anyway, that was fun! Perhaps someone else can have a better go at it.


----------



## Geek (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* 

I took the liberty to create one for our own local "celebrity." How do you like it, Tony?








LOL Nichole, it's me!!! LOL, except I am gray/brown




thanks!


----------



## Nicolet (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOL Nichole, it's me!!! LOL, except I am gray/brown




thanks!

Gray? I don't see any gray..thought they were highlights from living in sunny SoCal.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Ok, one last crack at it..
2. Is this supposed to be Britney? I know she at least used to smoke. Shouldn't now cause she's preggy.

3. Long shot...Hilary Duff? I dunno.

4. Ok, this is Paris.

Anyway, that was fun! Perhaps someone else can have a better go at it.

1. monica belluci - italian actress



2. britney (she used to be chain smoker, good thing she stopped now)

3. lindsay

4. jessica simpson (look at the big smile and big brown eyes



)

5. paris hilton

6. oprah

7. angelina

congrats!


----------



## Geek (Aug 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* 

Gray? I don't see any gray..thought they were highlights from living in sunny SoCal.







LOL Nicole



U GET HUGS TONIGHT....but naw sorry, it's gray/brown


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (Aug 1, 2005)

Does anyone know why I get an error page when I click the links?


----------



## Geek (Aug 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ooonitsreekooo* 

Does anyone know why I get an error page when I click the links?








Do you mean this one: http://illustmaker.abi-station.com/index_en.shtml ?


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (Aug 1, 2005)

No that link works fine... its the ones to actually make the illustration. (Hairstyle, etc). I get a page cannot be displayed error.


----------

